# What’s next for the Canon EOS R system and the rest of the lineup?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2019)

> It never fails, once Canon announces a new camera, the inevitable question we receive is “what’s coming next?” The launch of the EOS RP (preorder here) was expected and has received a lot of positive feedback from the still shooters, though the video guys seem to mostly be annoyed by the lack of 1080p at 24fps, which we also feel was a strange thing to omit.
> We have some ideas about what’s coming next, and we’ve heard a few bits of information in regards to the EOS R system, so we’ll try to quickly break down what we’ve been told is coming mixed with a little bit of what we think is coming.
> 
> EOS R camera bodies
> We know a third EOS R body is coming sometime in late 2019 or early 2020. Though dates can obviously move depending on how development goes. We think the 6 new RF mount lenses will have to...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kit. (Feb 15, 2019)

No news for G7X III?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2019)

Kit. said:


> No news for G7X III?



I don't want to talk about that dang thing. Every so often we get a product that is some kind of unicorn. It's coming.........


----------



## Cryve (Feb 15, 2019)

I think its pretty safe to say that next aps-c sensor that comes out (be it in a rebel kamera) will also be used in the 90d and/or the 7d iii. 

As far as i know canon never had multiple different up to date aps-c sensors at once.


----------



## Josjan (Feb 15, 2019)

Beyond that, we’ve heard nothing worth reporting about an EOS 7D Mark III or an EOS 90D. 

I think i'll have to switch to Nikon :-( :-(


----------



## Philrp (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm still crossing my fingers for a new 7d. The RP is cute and the price is nice, but i'd much prefer put that money on the features of the better 7d body, even if it has a smaller sensor....


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 15, 2019)

I hope you are correct about a well appointed R5DSr later this year.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 15, 2019)

I really hope those new RF lenses come sooner rather than later, I really want to get my hands on the 15-35.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 15, 2019)

I may seriously consider the RP as a second body but I will continue to wait for an update to the 7d2.


----------



## Woody (Feb 15, 2019)

I will like to see an updated M5 with (i) eye-tracking in AF servo (ii) compatibility to BR-E1 bluetooth remote (ii) improved sensor.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2019)

I’m selfishly disappointed that a 100 f1.4 L isn’t coming soon. Not any news regarding that lens? 85 is a tad short for me..


----------



## criscokkat (Feb 15, 2019)

Philrp said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers for a new 7d. The RP is cute and the price is nice, but i'd much prefer put that money on the features of the better 7d body, even if it has a smaller sensor....


I never thought I would say this but the rumored specs of the a7000 on the Sony side look like the ideal 7d replacement at this point. The new tracking on the a9 seems to have surpassed just about everyone even if it's not as fast on the FPS side while doing so. If the a7000 keeps most of the feature set of the a9 with an APS-C sensor instead it'll be a very hard choice.

I am hoping the real firmware update for the R comes with some serious tracking updates. I could certainly live with the speed of the R if it could track as well as the Sony. The auto eye tracking to face to shape and back again is pretty amazing technology.


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2019)

FF, joystick, focus stacking, weather sealing, grip large enough for non US presidential hands, dual slots.....this could be my 5D3 replacement and then Canon, you get my money.


----------



## bgoyette (Feb 15, 2019)

I still think, given the one-way adapter path between EF & RF.. that an EF mount video camera would be a non-starter at this point. RF is built for Mirrorless, video is Mirrorless, and not having the ability to use this new glass on the next c300/400 would hamper its sales. At the least, we’ll see the ability to switch out the sensor block/mount but I think that any new C series camera will be RF mount from the get-go.


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I’m selfishly disappointed that a 100 f1.4 L isn’t coming soon. Not any news regarding that lens? 85 is a tad short for me..


No patent exists as far as I'm aware, so it is a very long way, there will be a 90mm or a 100mm 2.8 Macro IS some time later, some crazy wide-angle is also rumored. And besides the development announcements, I predict that a 100-400mm f3.5-5.6 patent is also a go, the demand is certainly there for that besides a 70-200 2.8.

Well the adapted EF Sigma 105/1.4 will work just fine, although huge, very heavy and unbalanced. And the Otus 100/1.4 is also coming very soon, but also very big and no AF.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 15, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> I never thought I would say this but the rumored specs of the a7000 on the Sony side look like the ideal 7d replacement at this point. The new tracking on the a9 seems to have surpassed just about everyone even if it's not as fast on the FPS side while doing so. If the a7000 keeps most of the feature set of the a9 with an APS-C sensor instead it'll be a very hard choice.
> 
> I am hoping the real firmware update for the R comes with some serious tracking updates. I could certainly live with the speed of the R if it could track as well as the Sony. The auto eye tracking to face to shape and back again is pretty amazing technology.



Been heavily considering this myself. If the a7000 (which, let's acknowledge, is just an unconfirmed rumor) does appear, for my purposes, it's a do-all event/BTS machine, and I may have to get one to use alongside my 5D. Just slap Sony's 18-135 on there and go to town.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I’m selfishly disappointed that a 100 f1.4 L isn’t coming soon. Not any news regarding that lens? 85 is a tad short for me..



Canon has traditionally reserved that focal length for Macro in both L and non-L versions. I have both the 85L 1.4 and still amazing 135L. You’ll have to settle for one. Otherwise it’s 2.8 at 100 with macro. But I tell ya, I love this new 85. And it’s not that much shorter than a 100. What are you trying to shoot? Can’t take one step closer?


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 15, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I’m selfishly disappointed that a 100 f1.4 L isn’t coming soon. Not any news regarding that lens? 85 is a tad short for me..


There was a rumored that Canon would release 100 1.4 instead of 85 1.2 on CR.


----------



## pacochoa (Feb 15, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Any word on a "pancake" lens for RF mount? (like the 40mm EF f2.8)
This would be a great pairing with the RP body.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 15, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> I may seriously consider the RP as a second body but I will continue to wait for an update to the 7d2.


I shot the original 7d for about 7yrs then got rid of it hoping the 7d mark iii would be here 2yrs ago.

Been shooting FF since 2008 with 5D II, but always leaned toward the 7D for most of my work (hobbyist). Hopefully there’s a crop sensor/flavor 10fps+ EOS R line with 25mp+ res for $2k


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> There was a rumored that Canon would release 100 1.4 instead of 85 1.2 on CR.


Yeah I wasn’t just guessing, there was mentioned on CR about the 100 f1.4 L a couple of times. I didn’t see anywhere that it would be instead of the 85. It seemed to be one of those in the pipeline.


----------



## JonSnow (Feb 15, 2019)

Switched to sony for aps-c, with sigma glass.... it is great. 

Still have hope for a eos r with a great sensor and 40+ mp


----------



## RiceCanon (Feb 15, 2019)

The RF lens line is shaping up nicely but Canon is really testing my patience as far as bodies go. I owned a 6D and replaced it with a 6DII for features other than the largely recycled 6D sensor. The last thing I want is yet another recycled 6DII sensor. I'm ready to make the transition to mirrorless but am still waiting on Canon's next generation sensor. I hope the wait isn't much longer otherwise I may have to consider switching brands with the switch to mirrorless.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

As far as my constantly repeated on here selfish desires, I'd love to see a video geared R. Mid-low MP for a lesser crop or a full frame readout in 4K. 20MP on the DX2 is nice because the crop is only 1.3x I'd love to see a 12MP sensor like the Sony A7S that does a 1:1 readout for a perfect 8.8MP 4k. Of course with Sony... you have to deal with Sony ergonomics, battery life, sony colors, lenses, etc... I'd rather not. 

Since the beginning, I have said the MILC builds lend themselves naturally so well to video, and I just can't understand some of the decision making on Canon's part. No, I'm NOT leaving Canon. They aren't going to collapse, flop, fail, "DOOOOOOM" .... whatever. I'm not one of those. But there has to be at least one guy at Canon who sees that there are some great opportunities out there going by. (Hey about 4k out from my DX2 Canon... waiting for that firmware ;-)

I'm still waiting to see what this big firmware is for the EOS R. More Eye-Focus (which no one seemed too jazzed about in reviews as it really didn't seem as good as Sony's) and what else?. *$1299 EOS RP is great for stills* but got shanked on video rather insultingly (no 1080p 24 which is just ridiculous). So here we are. I'll keep sitting and waiting for Canon to really address a not-so-insignificant market, that, to their credit Sony and Panasonic and Fuji have tried to.

I could be fairly happy with the EOS R with a very nice 10 bit 422 Clog output over HDMI. 4k60 would have been perfect, but hey, I really can't complain too much. They didn't give that camera a recording media that could handle it anyway.... but perhaps it could have been recorded externally.... I think that's how the Sony's addressed the heat issue. "hey we can do it! we just can't do it IN camera"

The A7S2 is about the same price as the EOS R. *So let's see an EOS RC* at $2300 - $2500 too.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

RiceCanon said:


> The RF lens line is shaping up nicely but Canon is really testing my patience as far as bodies go. I owned a 6D and replaced it with a 6DII for features other than the largely recycled 6D sensor. The last thing I want is yet another recycled 6DII sensor. I'm ready to make the transition to mirrorless but am still waiting on Canon's next generation sensor. I hope the wait isn't much longer otherwise I may have to consider switching brands with the switch to mirrorless.



EOS R sensor is very nice. Or out of price range?


----------



## Tom W (Feb 15, 2019)

interesting...

Yeah, we will likely see one or two low-cost "kit" lenses soon, I think. Seems that a 24-135 f/4-5.6 IS would be a nice little vacation/travel lens. Similar to the 18-135 I have on my M5. 

A couple of wide primes would be great also - but I suppose that going too high-end on lenses without going high-end on the body wouldn't make a lot of sense, especially when you can adapt any EF lens to the camera so easily.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 15, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> I never thought I would say this but the rumored specs of the a7000 on the Sony side look like the ideal 7d replacement at this point. The new tracking on the a9 seems to have surpassed just about everyone even if it's not as fast on the FPS side while doing so. If the a7000 keeps most of the feature set of the a9 with an APS-C sensor instead it'll be a very hard choice.
> 
> I am hoping the real firmware update for the R comes with some serious tracking updates. I could certainly live with the speed of the R if it could track as well as the Sony. The auto eye tracking to face to shape and back again is pretty amazing technology.



The problem with Sony is the lack of long lenses. Apart from the overpriced 100-400, there is nothing available, while for CaNikon there are tons of lenses, new and used.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> Switched to sony for aps-c, with sigma glass.... it is great.
> 
> Still have hope for a eos r with a great sensor and 40+ mp



You'll get that in the EOS R "Pro" model. But I have a 5DSR now. I don't use it very often because it's so high res the file sizes for most shooting are just a pain. If I had to replace my 5D3 tomorrow I'd probably get an EOS R


----------



## edoorn (Feb 15, 2019)

I will happily adopt a high res R body somewhere later this year or beginning of next year and somewhere in 2020 replace the 5D's with a fast pro option!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> There was a rumored that Canon would release 100 1.4 instead of 85 1.2 on CR.



Ahh. I missed that.


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> The A7S2 is about the same price as the EOS R. *So let's see an EOS RC* at $2300 - $2500 too.


That's really not how it works. At all. Ever since the fake 5DC rumors, this formula has been abandoned completely.
They are not going to compete with their very own products and they don't put video-focused sensors and processors on their stills cameras, video comes as an additional feature. The higher-end stills camera is also going to be better in video for about twice the price of an EOS R(or more), it is going to have UHD 4k60p and 1080p120p and similar codecs with C-Log, these are the only things that are very likely.

The most that is possible from various patents is a video-only XC-series RF-mount camera with a s35mm sensor DV6 processor and a pricetag higher than the EOS R. But that's probably not a high priority at the moment (maybe the high-end stills camera can do almost exactly what this model would with a similar crop factor anyway) as opposed to updating their Cinema cameras (FF is probably going to move down to the C300 level)


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

padam said:


> That's really not how it works. At all. Ever since the fake 5DC rumors, this formula has been abandoned completely.
> They are not going to compete with their very own products and they don't put video-focused sensors and processors on their stills cameras, video comes as an additional feature. The higher-end stills camera is also going to be better in video for about twice the price of an EOS R, that's the only thing that is very likely.
> 
> The most that is possible from various patents is a video-only XC-series RF-mount camera with a s35mm sensor DV6 processor and a pricetag higher than the EOS R. But that's probably not a high priority at the moment (maybe the high-end stills camera can do almost exactly what this model would with a similar crop factor anyway) as opposed to updating their Cinema cameras.



The thread begs the question "What would you like to see?" So that's my answer. I never said it was likely lol.

I also don't see how the Pro model would be better for video. It seems Canon is sticking with crap video shoting (which is fine) but at 50MP+ as I would think this high hi-res Pro model would be (to replace the 5DS), the crop would be untenable, and Canon would almost assuredly gear that thing expressly for stills (as they should). The video features in the 5DS were pure afterthoughts, as will be on this one as well I'd bet. Would love to be wrong though!


----------



## RiceCanon (Feb 15, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> EOS R sensor is very nice. Or out of price range?


The EOS R was a decent first attempt but would like to see Canon's successor to the 5DIV before making the move to mirrorless.


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> The thread begs the question "What would you like to see?" So that's my answer. I never said it was likely lol.
> 
> I also don't see how the Pro model would be better for video. It seems Canon is sticking with crap video shooting (which is fine) but at 50MP+ as I would think this high hi-res Pro model would be (to replace the 5DS), the crop would be untenable, and Canon would almost assuredly gear that thing expressly for stills (as they should). The video features in the 5DS were pure afterthoughts, as will be on this one as well I'd bet. Would love to be wrong though!


There are definitely two separate models, and of course we have no idea, which one is next (and the other one might be farther away, than most people would like). One is more of a specialty model than the other, but it might be easier to develop, since ultimate speed is not necessarily required for high-resolution and the AF for sports might not be there yet.

There is one for speed (R-X?) with much better video as a bonus (maybe that would use something like an LP-E19 battery) and another one to establish a new standard for FF stills resolution (Rs?) with some compromises in other areas, as higher-end models, I guess dual card slots can be put into both cameras.


----------



## leviathan18 (Feb 15, 2019)

The RP is slotted below the 6D the R is slotted below the 5D... I'm looking something like 5D mkiv/5ds/5dsr true replacement body


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

leviathan18 said:


> The RP is slotted below the 6D the R is slotted below the 5D... I'm looking something like 5D mkiv/5ds/5dsr true replacement body


They have stated that (for now) "if you are an existing user, we would like you to buy these mirrorless cameras as an addition to your existing system, not a replacement" (of course, it stills works perfectly as a replacement for some uses).
Either moving up to the promised higher-end models or waiting for the more serious next generation should work.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> I've done a month-long vacation with the 24-105/4IS (EF, MkI) and the 135/2 and ended up literally never using the 135mm. I think 105 is a good tele end for travel.



Ehhh.... but the 135L f2 is a totally different lens. You can't make the same images with the 24-105f4. You're right about ease and simplicity of having an all-around zoom for travel, but that can't replace something like that particular prime for portrait work or even artistic shots that beg for super shallow DOF with unmatched bokeh. Really depends if you were just shooting general stuff or even landscape things, then yes I'd take my 24-105 too


----------



## AJ (Feb 15, 2019)

What's next for EF-S?


----------



## Trey T (Feb 15, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> brain =explodes
> 
> Why would they do that? the smaller mount of the M was part of what kept the camera and lenses small. And I think they should be able to make an RF->EFM adapter, there's 2mm shorter film-to-flange distance on the EFM. So you wouldn't be making an APC-C RF-mount camera just so RF lenses could be used by an APS-C shooter.


It’s unlikely that the EOS-R line will have aps-c size sensor, only FF but with an option to crop the FOV, adding a flavor of crop sensor. In fact, the RP has that exact concept

The R flange is intended for maximum aperature and FF would be optimal to capture all of the lights; aps-c sensor would be a sacrifice. 

A pro version should feature:
-FF 35mp (option to crop to 25MP)
-7fps @ FF; 11fps @ crop mode
-1080p @30.00fps only 
-compact body with industry standard LP-E6 battery 
-dual pixel AF
-$3200
-release in 2021 to phase out the 5D completely


Jk @ the 30.00fps, a 2008 drama.... if you’re in the VDSLR game then....


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> If you ask me, the same kind of firm that advanced specs like the 28-70/2 could well try to blow more minds with a 100/1.2 at some point.


Even if we ignore the pricing (and the demand that comes with it), I don't think that is feasible if the glass becomes so big, that moving the focus group quickly but precisely becomes an even bigger challenge than it was in the RF 50/1.2 (the developers wrote about it) - and that is definitely a smaller and lighter lens than the 85/1.2, but really not small or light at all in absolute terms.
Actually, the RF 28-70/2 does not seem like unreasonably heavy in comparison(but still very heavy in absolute terms), although it is not quite as perfect optically either.


----------



## proutprout (Feb 15, 2019)

Personnaly i would love a R that does video nicely - with good slowmo, beautiful image and solid build. I’m waiting for something around 5d / 1dx that will allow me to shoot videos and still be portable enough to shoot nice picts. The 85DS looks very nice on paper, cant wait to see what it will do. Please canon release a pro body soon with video in mind !


----------



## peterzuehlke (Feb 15, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I’m selfishly disappointed that a 100 f1.4 L isn’t coming soon. Not any news regarding that lens? 85 is a tad short for me..


I feel that way about 85 too. I think of it as 50 with a little cropping built-in, HaHa. And since Canon doesn't have a 50 IS I use 85 (also have a 45 Tamron VC) for low light normal shooting. Sigma's 105 1.4 is a beast but the 135 Sigma 1.8 isn't so bad, don't have one, but it looks good.


----------



## sdz (Feb 15, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



If Canon builds on the success of the M50, why would it abandon the M line? If the IL camera market will continue to shrink and if the future for ILCs will be mirrorless, then Canon has a compelling incentive to develop the M line of cameras and lenses. Companies defend large market positions, they do not throw them away.


----------



## efmshark (Feb 15, 2019)

7D Mark iii with a new 40MP APS-C sensor. Full width oversampled (4 sensor pixels per video pixel) 4K video. Same sensor may be used in future Canon Cinema models to deliver oversampled 4K video.


----------



## Kernow (Feb 15, 2019)

Hurry up with the 80d replacement already..


----------



## efmshark (Feb 15, 2019)

pacochoa said:


> Any word on a "pancake" lens for RF mount? (like the 40mm EF f2.8)
> This would be a great pairing with the RP body.



If you can live with MF, you can use a Voigtlander Nokton 40mm f1.4 with Leica-M to RF adapter.


----------



## overniven (Feb 15, 2019)

I really hope they continue to build out EF-M. I’m not hopeful, but I’d like to see a new M5 class , and see them fill out the lineup with more $400-500 primes like the 32mm F1.4. It doesn’t have to be their main focus. Options are nice.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> It'd only take minimal cropping. The DOF etc. of cropped 85/1.2 is the same as 100/1.4. (They're both circa 71mm entrance aperture, along with 135/2 and 200/2.8.) The much more accurate AF of the R, plus the sharpness (if it's anything like the 50/1.2) should allow you to blow up a bit more.
> 
> If you ask me, the same kind of firm that advanced specs like the 28-70/2 could well try to blow more minds with a 100/1.2 at some point.


I’m seriously not cropping away bokeh or pixels in any way shape or form if it isn’t HIGHLY required and I’ve shot a lot with both 85 and 100 and for portraits I like 100 a lot more, it’s like 50 and 35, I always know exactly what I get in the frame. I’ll also use it for kids soccer and ballet and I’ll have to crop with a 100mm sometimes. 100 is much more exciting to use for me.

I saw someone mention the Sigma, and I’ll never buy a Sigma ever again, but I saw Otus 100 f1.4 mentioned and that tickles me toes  I’ve owned the Zeiss 100 f2 mp previously and it’s my favorite portrait lens of all times, epic epic lens...


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I saw someone mention the Sigma, and I’ll never buy a Sigma ever again, but I saw Otus 100 f1.4 mentioned and that tickles me toes  I’ve owned the Zeiss 100 f2 mp previously and it’s my favorite portrait lens of all times, epic epic lens...


I do agree that some copies to have unexpected focusing problems in mirror-mode, but so far I really don't have anything bad to say about the Sigma in Live-View mode with the latest firmware, it simply does what's being told, looked at them at 100%, no difference to Canon lenses whatsoever, and why would it behave any differently on an EOS R, I am sure the forums would already been filled with complaints and I am not seeing that so far.
Yes, the color rendition is more greenish compared to the Canon, but it is certainly delivers very nice-looking images for way, way less money. Good job they are still coming out with EF glass(28/1.4, nice), because, for now, they are certainly being trolled by Canon and Nikon to join their native system.


Of course everyone has a dream, for me it is the EF 35/1.4 II look and optical quality, but with much reduced size and weight, like a Leica 35 Lux with AF


----------



## ykn123 (Feb 15, 2019)

well, just give me more FPS in Servo Mode on the R - other than that i LOVE it. I just did some testing with my 100 f2.8 IS L on the EOS-R and really it blew me away. My dog wasn't really fast running (just normal walked towards me), i used the R in Av mode, Auto ISO , longest shutter time set to Auto (+2) and AF mode to single with sourroundig 4 or environment (surrounding 9) . I would not normally consider this lens a action lens and i tested it just because i'm gonna test all my EF lenses on the R over time. In fact on my DSLR's i had to do some tough AF adjustements for this lens (using focal) and never was 100% satisfied. The image is the last (before he was too close to me) from a series and i really like the sharpness. It's f2.8 and 1/640s. Shot in raw and exported to jpeg with 2048 px - no idea how this looks here after posting.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 15, 2019)

efmshark said:


> 7D Mark iii with a new 40MP APS-C sensor. Full width oversampled (4 sensor pixels per video pixel) 4K video. Same sensor may be used in future Canon Cinema models to deliver oversampled 4K video.



The 7 series will continue to be the APSC version of the 1DX series. Which means mid-20s to MAYBE 30MP with high FPS (10-12ish) WITH very accurate Servo AF at those rates.


----------



## Jesse9 (Feb 15, 2019)

What about the EOS R major firmware update? Is it still happening?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2019)

padam said:


> I do agree that some copies to have unexpected focusing problems in mirror-mode, but so far I really don't have anything bad to say about the Sigma in Live-View mode with the latest firmware, it simply does what's being told, looked at them at 100%, no difference to Canon lenses whatsoever, and why would it behave any differently on an EOS R, I am sure the forums would already been filled with complaints and I am not seeing that so far.
> Yes, the color rendition is more greenish compared to the Canon, but it is certainly delivers very nice-looking images for way, way less money. Good job they are still coming out with EF glass(28/1.4, nice), because, for now, they are certainly being trolled by Canon and Nikon to join their native system.
> 
> 
> Of course everyone has a dream, for me it is the EF 35/1.4 II look and optical quality, but with much reduced size and weight, like a Leica 35 Lux with AF


I don’t like the flat look they give...


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

Jesse9 said:


> What about the EOS R major firmware update? Is it still happening?


It is probably going to be in baby steps, a few bugfixes and a few features at a time.


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I don’t like the flat look they give...


A highly subjective thing as always, but for instance I really don't see either the 105/1.4 or the 135/1.8 looking flat. (Of course I can imagine a Zeiss 100/1.4 looking even better still - for way more money - but it's not like the former ones looking like crap)


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 15, 2019)

padam said:


> No patent exists as far as I'm aware, so it is a very long way, there will be a 90mm or a 100mm 2.8 Macro IS some time later, some crazy wide-angle is also rumored. And besides the development announcements, I predict that a 100-400mm f3.5-5.6 patent is also a go, the demand is certainly there for that besides a 70-200 2.8.
> 
> Well the adapted EF Sigma 105/1.4 will work just fine, although huge, very heavy and unbalanced. And the Otus 100/1.4 is also coming very soon, but also very big and no AF.



I would not be the slightest bit surprised if Canon did an RF update of their 8-15mm f4.0L UWA Fisheye for the RF. Or a just a straight 10-15mm f4.0L rectilinear lens UWA (non-fisheye). And perhaps some amalgamated version of the 10-22mm EF & 10-18 EF-S (a more budget minded UWA than any L lens but still a decent performer.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 15, 2019)

I'd like to see that the new RP's focus stacking feature become available to R in a firmware update.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 15, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Canon has traditionally reserved that focal length for Macro in both L and non-L versions. I have both the 85L 1.4 and still amazing 135L. You’ll have to settle for one. Otherwise it’s 2.8 at 100 with macro. But I tell ya, I love this new 85. And it’s not that much shorter than a 100. What are you trying to shoot? Can’t take one step closer?
> View attachment 183143


Canon is still making (I think) and selling the 100mm f2.0 USM EF lens. It's available on the CanonUSA website and most major retailers still have it listed.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 15, 2019)

This is slightly off-topic - it concerns the new EOS RP: Jared Polin (mildly annoying at times but generally for the sake of trying to be funny) at froknowsphoto.com has a ~30 minute video PREVIEW (not a review) - on YOUTUBE - of the new RP. It's a fairly in-depth preview. And he mentions that at some point in the near future he will do a complete hands-on review.
Of which I'm sure that Bryan C (at <thedigitalpicture.com> ) and Dustin Abbott (dustinabbott.com) will both be doing as well as many others (Mr. Rockwell, the Northrupps, including the folks over at DPReview).


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 15, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I saw someone mention the Sigma, and I’ll never buy a Sigma ever again, but I saw Otus 100 f1.4 mentioned and that tickles me toes  I’ve owned the Zeiss 100 f2 mp previously and it’s my favorite portrait lens of all times, epic epic lens...


Personal experience with Sigma 35mm on 5DSR was not that pleasant and focus was consistently inconsistent! However, Sigma 20mm on EOS-R is totally different experience. It seems that later Sigma lenses on Canon mirrorless bodies perform quite well and features such as profile based correction and in camera vignetting removal work fine. I haven't tried Sigma's zoom or longer lenses, though.


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> I would not be the slightest bit surprised if Canon did an RF update of their 8-15mm f4.0L UWA Fisheye for the RF. Or a just a straight 10-15mm f4.0L rectilinear lens UWA (non-fisheye). And perhaps some amalgamated version of the 10-22mm EF & 10-18 EF-S (a more budget minded UWA than any L lens but still a decent performer.


If they asked a few people about either doing a 10-24/4 or 11-24/2.8 in RF mount, then it seems like it will be something close to one of them. Cheap stuff is really not the main priority, unless it is something small like a 50/1.8 IS for the RP, and there will be a pancake lens somewhere down the line as well.

The EF fisheye zoom is small and light, seems perfectly fine for now as-is, especially now, since it even works perfectly with an ND or a CPL drop-in filter as well.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Personal experience with Sigma 35mm on 5DSR was not that pleasant and focus was consistently inconsistent! However, Sigma 20mm on EOS-R is totally different experience. It seems that later Sigma lenses on Canon mirrorless bodies perform quite well and features such as profile based correction and in camera vignetting removal work fine. I haven't tried Sigma's zoom or longer lenses, though.


Yeah, it’s close to impossible for lenses to be inconsistent with sensor based AF. And people can buy all the Sigma lenses in the world if they like. I’m just saying that for me, they are not even an option if they were the only option.


----------



## degos (Feb 15, 2019)

> Canon is all-in on full frame cameras due to their higher margins than APS-C sensor cameras



There you have it, lower yields per wafer but higher margins per body. Anyone working to a budget can just get lost in Canon's New Full Frame World.

Do people still really think that Canon is cutting the margin paper-thin on a $1299 RP? They could probably knock a few hundred dollars off that and still be making money. But that would adversely affect the 'de luxe' image of full-frame and lead to downwards price-pressure on other models.


----------



## Woody (Feb 15, 2019)

I'll like to see Canon release a f/4 trinity for the R-mount: 16-35 f/4, 24-70 f/4 and 70-200 f/4. But make the trinity lighter than what the competition can do....


----------



## efmshark (Feb 16, 2019)

degos said:


> There you have it, lower yields per wafer but higher margins per body. Anyone working to a budget can just get lost in Canon's New Full Frame World.
> 
> Do people still really think that Canon is cutting the margin paper-thin on a $1299 RP? They could probably knock a few hundred dollars off that and still be making money. But that would adversely affect the 'de luxe' image of full-frame and lead to downwards price-pressure on other models.



Full frame sensors don't really require cutting edge silicon technology in terms of features sizes (transistor gate width and metal pitch), so Canon and others can use a few generation older CMOS processes running on possibly fully depreciated fabs or production lines, with very mature yields. The yield on a sensor can be relatively high if very conservative design rules are followed. Cost of a processed 8" wafer in a mature process can be as low as $1500 at high enough volume, and assuming a reasonable yield, it should be possible to get 20-25 good full frame sensors per 8" wafer. This puts the manufacturing cost of a full frame sensor around $60-$75, which should allow Canon to get a good margin on RP (or Sony to get a good margin on A7 ii even when selling it at $1000).

I wouldn't be surprised if Canon is selling RP for $999 by Xmas 2019


----------



## Chuckmet (Feb 16, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> The camera line hasn't even been on sale 3 months yet... 10 lenses and 2 cameras in a year is basically a new product a month or so. That's a respectable speed.


How many of those 10 lenses are still in mock-up stages?, I was excited when I heard about the 8 new lenses to be announced but damn!!


----------



## Chuckmet (Feb 16, 2019)

AJ said:


> What's next for EF-S?


crickets chirping


----------



## leviathan18 (Feb 16, 2019)

padam said:


> They have stated that (for now) "if you are an existing user, we would like you to buy these mirrorless cameras as an addition to your existing system, not a replacement" (of course, it stills works perfectly as a replacement for some uses).
> Either moving up to the promised higher-end models or waiting for the more serious next generation should work.



yes they are like RP.......6D...R..5D


----------



## nonac (Feb 16, 2019)

I think we will learn a lot more about a pro body after the 2020 Olympics. I have no plans to replace any bodies prior to then. I would like the new 400mm f2.8L III, but I don't even know what to do there. Will there be an R version of this lens in 2-3 years???? Who knows.


----------



## masterpix (Feb 16, 2019)

Josjan said:


> Beyond that, we’ve heard nothing worth reporting about an EOS 7D Mark III or an EOS 90D.
> 
> I think i'll have to switch to Nikon :-( :-(



Sorry, but such "threats" amuses me. Once in the old film days, you could buy a "adapter ring" and use different brands of lenses mounts on the same camera mount, but today you can't do that anymore, and once you want to "switch" you will also need to buy a whole set of lenses. So once you have bough enough lenses of one brand, "shift" is more than just "I am upset with them not to do as I like them to", it is a lot of glass you need to replace, and that is extremely expensive. My 7D (almost 10 years old now) is working perfectly and it does not look like I am going to replace it soon (thought I'd like FF body for the noise reduction at high ISO). I also like to see 7DIII coming soon, but I am not a Canon share holder, not one of their executives who need to think about sales and profit. Canon will do, as any other company, what is best for Canon (or Nikon, or Sony, or any other) future, and if they think that abandoning the DSLR is their future, so that is a fact I will have to live with, though I am not sure we will see a drop in the price of the 5D soon...


----------



## masterpix (Feb 16, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> EOS R sensor is very nice. Or out of price range?


Most people don't make large prints, nor make heavy crops, they post pictures on the internet, make A4/letter size albums from their trips, so why one really need something more than 20MP sensor? 6.3 was the "breaker" for 10X15 prints, above that resolution you don't see any difference between 6MP to 100MP picture. 24MP does the same to 20X30, how many of the "disjointed in the 26.2MP sensor" ever print in that size?


----------



## masterpix (Feb 16, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> well, just give me more FPS in Servo Mode on the R - other than that i LOVE it. I just did some testing with my 100 f2.8 IS L on the EOS-R and really it blew me away. My dog wasn't really fast running (just normal walked towards me), i used the R in Av mode, Auto ISO , longest shutter time set to Auto (+2) and AF mode to single with sourroundig 4 or environment (surrounding 9) . I would not normally consider this lens a action lens and i tested it just because i'm gonna test all my EF lenses on the R over time. In fact on my DSLR's i had to do some tough AF adjustements for this lens (using focal) and never was 100% satisfied. The image is the last (before he was too close to me) from a series and i really like the sharpness. It's f2.8 and 1/640s. Shot in raw and exported to jpeg with 2048 px - no idea how this looks here after posting.
> View attachment 183146


it looks wonderful!


----------



## bf (Feb 16, 2019)

I think more RF lenses will show up. Hopefully the RF100-400 at a good peice point.
A pro level body?
What I want is a range finder FF body with no view finder and tilting display. The EOSM6 of tbe R line!


----------



## Pape (Feb 16, 2019)

300m-600m f8 or prime 600mm f8 would be totally new kind of one 
and no need be more expensive than 100-400


----------



## oXo_se (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes give me highres replacement fo my 5DSR


----------



## vignes (Feb 16, 2019)

padam said:


> It is probably going to be in baby steps, a few bugfixes and a few features at a time.


they should at least keep it current with RP i.e. Focus stacking, eye AF in servo/video...


----------



## vignes (Feb 16, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Personal experience with Sigma 35mm on 5DSR was not that pleasant and focus was consistently inconsistent! However, Sigma 20mm on EOS-R is totally different experience. It seems that later Sigma lenses on Canon mirrorless bodies perform quite well and features such as profile based correction and in camera vignetting removal work fine. I haven't tried Sigma's zoom or longer lenses, though.


on sensor AF is usually more accurate. That's the advantage of mirrorless... no lens calibration required. That's why many EF users are saying old EF lens are working much better on the R. I expect 3rd party EF lens AF to work much better on the R compared to DSLR. I guess this is the value of the R system that Canon has brought in and also banking on. the AF of EF lens on the R should be way better than EF 3rd party adapted option.


----------



## degos (Feb 16, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Sorry, but such "threats" amuses me.



It's not really a threat, just pragmatism. Most Canon-aligned airshow shooters I know use the 7D2 with one or two lenses, the longest usually being one of the 150-600s*. Switching to Nikon wouldn't actually be that expensive for most of them, particuarly if they sent their long lens in for a mount conversion.

Nikon seems to be tempting more airshowers over every season, and they have some mid-level lenses like the 500mm f/5.6 that Canon shows no interest in replicating.

I can't understand Canon's silence on a possible 7D3. Even just a one-liner in a press release would keep people in the system for another year. I partly blame the photographic press for this, they are so busy fawning over new expensive products that are irrelevant for the majority of their readers instead of asking tough and pertinent questions.

* the really big whites are usually attached to 1DX2 for the guys with crazy money.


----------



## max_sr (Feb 16, 2019)

efmshark said:


> 7D Mark iii with a new 40MP APS-C sensor. Full width oversampled (4 sensor pixels per video pixel) 4K video. Same sensor may be used in future Canon Cinema models to deliver oversampled 4K video.



I would be happy, if it was 24 MP oversampled 4k, but I won't let my hopes get so high.


----------



## TMHKR (Feb 16, 2019)

padam said:


> I do agree that some copies to have unexpected focusing problems in mirror-mode, but so far I really don't have anything bad to say about the Sigma in Live-View mode with the latest firmware, it simply does what's being told, looked at them at 100%, no difference to Canon lenses whatsoever, and why would it behave any differently on an EOS R, I am sure the forums would already been filled with complaints and I am not seeing that so far.



Sigma bashing usually (not always) comes from the people who can't differentiate off-sensor and on-sensor focusing methods - some of them even returning their purchases. Throw your camera to live view mode (basically turning your DSLR to mirrorless), and focus inconsistency problems are gone. This is why mirrorless is the future when it comes to focusing accuracy. Yes, this does no good to older users accustomed to OVF shooting, but still... Oh, I almost forgot - it's not just Sigma. I had the same problem with some of Canon's own fast lenses.


----------



## home_slice (Feb 16, 2019)

Why is there nothing in the pipeline for the average working professional?! Wedding photographers, commercial photographers, sports shooters, journalist... If any of our camera bodies need to be replaced, we'd be looking at buying a 5d IV or 1DX. Really old cameras that canon is no longer making lenses for. This puts us in a bad position and makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 16, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I’m seriously not cropping away bokeh or pixels in any way shape or form if it isn’t HIGHLY required and I’ve shot a lot with both 85 and 100 and for portraits I like 100 a lot more, it’s like 50 and 35, I always know exactly what I get in the frame. I’ll also use it for kids soccer and ballet and I’ll have to crop with a 100mm sometimes. 100 is much more exciting to use for me.
> 
> I saw someone mention the Sigma, and I’ll never buy a Sigma ever again, but I saw Otus 100 f1.4 mentioned and that tickles me toes  I’ve owned the Zeiss 100 f2 mp previously and it’s my favorite portrait lens of all times, epic epic lens...



Me too. I love the compression from 100-135 range. 100mm work well both indoor and outdoor

Here is the rumored list dated 1/2/19. https://www.canonrumors.com/as-many-as-7-new-rf-lenses-coming-in-2019-cr2/


> *Rumoured RF lenses for 2019:*
> 
> RF 16-35mm f/2.8L (or similar)
> RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS (or similar)
> ...


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 16, 2019)

home_slice said:


> Why is there nothing in the pipeline for the average working professional?! Wedding photographers, commercial photographers, sports shooters, journalist... If any of our camera bodies need to be replaced, we'd be looking at buying a 5d IV or 1DX. Really old cameras that canon is no longer making lenses for. This puts us in a bad position and makes me uncomfortable.



Me too. I wish it's a 5DIV replacement coming out next. If I know it's a 5DSr or 1DXII, I'll consider getting another camera in the mean time.


----------



## TMHKR (Feb 16, 2019)

home_slice said:


> If any of our camera bodies need to be replaced, we'd be looking at buying a 5d IV or 1DX. Really old cameras that canon is no longer making lenses for. This puts us in a bad position and makes me uncomfortable.


Why not? What's wrong with current L-series lenses for 5D IV or 1D X?


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm finding the new Panasonic full frame more interesting than waiting for Canon.


----------



## Bambel (Feb 16, 2019)

efmshark said:


> Full frame sensors don't really require cutting edge silicon technology in terms of features sizes (transistor gate width and metal pitch), so Canon and others can use a few generation older CMOS processes running on possibly fully depreciated fabs or production lines, with very mature yields.



The pixels are not the problem, but the other elements on the same die are. The sensor in the Sony A9 has one DAC on the end of each image line! You can’t do that in 180nm which afaik is canons best tech. Sony uses 46nm or so. They developed all that for smartphone cameras and used the same tech on much larger sensors. Canon is speed limited and only can go faster with lower MP, see 1DX2. 

B.


----------



## padam (Feb 16, 2019)

home_slice said:


> Why is there nothing in the pipeline for the average working professional?! Wedding photographers, commercial photographers, sports shooters, journalist... If any of our camera bodies need to be replaced, we'd be looking at buying a 5d IV or 1DX. Really old cameras that canon is no longer making lenses for. This puts us in a bad position and makes me uncomfortable.


This might be the reason:






They are working on it, but they are not there yet. But the time they will get there, lenses will be already available. The afromentioned DSLRs are widely used and work perfectly fine for that purpose, older also means cheaper bodies and lenses, better value.


----------



## TAF (Feb 16, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed that in the advertising for the RP, Canon states that it is the smallest and lightest EOS full frame, but there is an asterisk?

An asterisk which goes to a footnote that says "To Date".

Doesn't that imply they are looking at making an even smaller and/or lighter one?

I need to handle one (and the R as well) to see if they are at the 'sweet spot' for my hand size. That will control which one (if either) I buy.

Bravo to Canon for bringing these out.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 16, 2019)

TAF said:


> Doesn't that imply they are looking at making an even smaller and/or lighter one?


Or their spies at Nikon tell them that a smaller one is coming.


----------



## Sanjeer007 (Feb 17, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I don't want to talk about that dang thing. Every so often we get a product that is some kind of unicorn. It's coming.........


What about Canon rebel T7i replacement model? No news for Canon rebel T8i/eos 850d


----------



## Sanjeer007 (Feb 17, 2019)

No news for Canon rebel T8i/eos 850d?


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pape said:


> 300m-600m f8 or prime 600mm f8 would be totally new kind of one
> and no need be more expensive than 100-400



f8 is just too narrow! I’d love to see Canon do a 500 5.6 like Nikon!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 17, 2019)

TAF said:


> Has anyone else noticed that in the advertising for the RP, Canon states that it is the smallest and lightest EOS full frame, but there is an asterisk?
> 
> An asterisk which goes to a footnote that says "To Date".
> 
> ...




Nope, that's just standard marketing material fine print because no camera company can predict the future. Nothing unusual about it.


----------



## bbb34 (Feb 17, 2019)

home_slice said:


> Why is there nothing in the pipeline for the average working professional?! Wedding photographers, commercial photographers, sports shooters, journalist... If any of our camera bodies need to be replaced, we'd be looking at buying a 5d IV or 1DX. Really old cameras that canon is no longer making lenses for. This puts us in a bad position and makes me uncomfortable.



How do you know that there is no DSLR in the pipeline? It was more than 4 years from 5D mk3 to mk4. mk4 was only announced in August 2016. And it is the same for the 1D X mk 2. It was announced in February 2016. Even without the R product line, one wouldn't expect successor models before 2020.

We don't know if Canon is _developing_ new EF lenses, but they are still _making_ them. Selling mature products should be very profitable.


----------



## analoggrotto (Feb 17, 2019)

Canon really should have released an RF 50mm F1.8 alongside the new RF50 F1.2L; would have matched so well to the RP


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 17, 2019)

Now that the R and the RP are out of the way Canon can't make a more basic mirrorless camera.
The RP is surely the low end of full frame mirrorless.
The next ones have to have something new.
Hopefully serious rumours will start soon so that I have something to look forward to.
It would be unlike Canon to go all in but it would be nice to see a mirrorless camera coming out that doesn't feel like Canon is
deliberately compromising on.
I'd be happy with a 10 FPS, 30MP , Dual card slot, Eye Focus, Silent Shutter.
A 100 MP 5FPS would annoy me but tempt me depending on the quality of the image.
The 1DR will be outrageous in price when it eventually comes out. If there was some proof of life and an arrival date I might save for it.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 17, 2019)

What happened with Canon APS-C cameras? Years ago Canon used to be a leader there, having the best bodies and now i can't even think of an up to date APS-C camera from them which is not entry level. The 80D is old, the 7DII is ancient, the M cameras are old or very entry level. 
While competitors have D500, X-T3, A6400/A6500.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 17, 2019)

padam said:


> This might be the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking for a 5Dv to replace my 5Diii in the same body format. Much as the R family looks exciting, I have an underwater housing that fits 5Diii/iv/SR and a 5Dv is also likely to fit the housing whcih is worth the same as a new body! I'm very happy with my current set of EF L lens. The 5Div is an incremental step for me but a 5Dv would be a no-brainer for me. Weight/size for hands etc is not an issue. 
The 5Dii was out for 3.5 years, 5Diii for 4.5 years and 5Div for 3.5 years (end-2019) so the timing would be good for 1Q2020  
Anyone think that this is likely?


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2019)

David - Sydney said:


> I am looking for a 5Dv to replace my 5Diii in the same body format. Much as the R family looks exciting, I have an underwater housing that fits 5Diii/iv/SR and a 5Dv is also likely to fit the housing whcih is worth the same as a new body! I'm very happy with my current set of EF L lens. The 5Div is an incremental step for me but a 5Dv would be a no-brainer for me. Weight/size for hands etc is not an issue.
> The 5Dii was out for 3.5 years, 5Diii for 4.5 years and 5Div for 3.5 years (end-2019) so the timing would be good for 1Q2020
> Anyone think that this is likely?


I sure hope so as I'm in a similar boat. The Pro R has to tick all the boxes or it's a 5D series for me as well.


----------



## bbb34 (Feb 18, 2019)

David - Sydney said:


> The 5Dii was out for 3.5 years, 5Diii for 4.5 years and 5Div for 3.5 years (end-2019) so the timing would be good for 1Q2020
> Anyone think that this is likely?



DSLR development is slowing down. 5D mk1 and mk2 had a lot of innovation. Mk3 was a big step for the AF, not much else. The underlying technologies are not developing so fast anymore. I wouldn't expect dramatic changes for a 5D mk5.

The camera manufacturers need customers to renew their cameras. DSLR or MILC doesn't matter, as long as people buy. But the marketing department desperately needs new features for their shiny brochures... 

Certainly we will see a 5D successor one day, but that could be a 5D mk V, or a 5R. Only Canon knows.

My take on the roadmap: 1Q2020 could be for a 5R. A 5D mk V would take longer, maybe 4Q2020 or 1Q2021.


----------



## drob (Feb 18, 2019)

Any rumors about focus bracketing making its way into the EOS R ??


----------



## Philrp (Feb 18, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> I may seriously consider the RP as a second body but I will continue to wait for an update to the 7d2.


My feelings exactly


----------



## stevelee (Feb 18, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> I've done a month-long vacation with the 24-105/4IS (EF, MkI) and the 135/2 and ended up literally never using the 135mm. I think 105 is a good tele end for travel.


I take just my G7X Mark II when I travel. It has the equivalent of 24-100mm field of view. If I ever miss having other focal lengths, it is on the wide side. I stitch some pictures together after I get home, and sometimes shoot with that in mind. Even locally, I sometimes find that when I am using the 24-105mm on my DSLR and have other lenses along in the trunk of the car, they stay in the trunk. And of course there are plenty of times that I head out with just the 100-400mm or the 16-35mm because I know which one suits what I plan to shoot, so I by no means regret buying those fine lenses.


----------



## epiieq1 (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm with several others on here. I have a 5D3 I purchased as a pre-order before it came out, and a 1DX (mk 1) I bought about a year before the mk2 came out. I'm looking to upgrade my 5D3 (already replaced the mainboard due to failure and sensor due to dead pixels), and have rented a 5DmkIV and a 5DsR to see what might be a good replacement. I felt like the IV was a minor update to my III and wasn't worth the expense. I loved the 5DsR but wanted some of the newer tech/improved sensor and AF (so a combination of both). I'm hitting the point where I can't wait too much longer as the next wedding and portrait season for me is approaching. Yes, I can get an outdated 5Dmk4, or a 5DsR, or I can wait. I've got such an investment in lenses I don't want to go A7R3 unless Canon shows no progress. I'm torn as I'm looking to get that upgrade, want to go Canon, but their cycles are so slow that sometimes I feel trapped waiting for them.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 19, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Personal experience with Sigma 35mm on 5DSR was not that pleasant and focus was consistently inconsistent! However, Sigma 20mm on EOS-R is totally different experience. It seems that later Sigma lenses on Canon mirrorless bodies perform quite well and features such as profile based correction and in camera vignetting removal work fine. I haven't tried Sigma's zoom or longer lenses, though.



I used to have really annoying focus problems with my sigma 35 1.4... and then I noticed over time the mount had gotten very loose (duh no wonder its focusing weird). I found a youtube on how to fix it (quite easy, 3 screws tightened) and since then the focus has been pretty consistent on my 80d.. Mileage may vary, but I think some of the earlier arts like the 35 had issues, the 20mm 1.4 has been rock solid and I love it (other than I can't put any filters on it)


----------



## cbet25 (Feb 19, 2019)

I never thought I would switch back to Nikon but the D850 trumps the 5DS and Canon doesn’t seem to want to make an equivalent anytime soon. I will lose money switching over since used Nikon equipment seems to be priced higher as there’s less supply but I’m frustrated at this point. I love my 1DX but really want to be able to crop more.


----------



## minaz (Feb 20, 2019)

Okay what is wrong with this picture? A 5DS replacement is in the works and already possibly being field-tested with dual card slots and a joystick, but a pro body is not anytime in the near future because sensors are hard to develop esp. for good AF? So this new 100MP 5DS-replacement is not a pro body and is going to have crappy AF then? So its going to be a super high end Canon R that is designed for everyone else other than pros? Not making any sense.


----------



## epiieq1 (Feb 21, 2019)

minaz said:


> Okay what is wrong with this picture? A 5DS replacement is in the works and already possibly being field-tested with dual card slots and a joystick, but a pro body is not anytime in the near future because sensors are hard to develop esp. for good AF? So this new 100MP 5DS-replacement is not a pro body and is going to have crappy AF then? So its going to be a super high end Canon R that is designed for everyone else other than pros? Not making any sense.


 
I think it's lack of certainty/information at this point. It's a situation of "these things are coming, but the info isn't out there on what order, and what combination of features." For those that are looking for specific features/updates it makes the talk ratchet up another level because Canon's release cycles are much slower than Sony's and even Nikon's now (just talking FF), and so it's a matter of "oh, look at that, I want/need that feature but I want to stay Canon!" and Canon's response is "what? we'll do it when we deem it appropriate." Granted, Canon is still making good money, but with their dire prediction for the industry you'd think they'd be innovating a little harder. At least in the software tech industry, while the large company's fall can be quick or slow, it does fall if they don't innovate/move forward.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

My travel camera is always Fuji. Unbeaten. My R is my serious camera. 

I hope the EOS R Mark II comes with a real mode dial again and just gives a thumb wheel in place of the touch sensor and a rotating wheel on the back like every other FF DSLR. Please Canon. Just the basics. no need to get fancy.

Keep the LCD screen on top though. That's killer.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 27, 2019)

Woody said:


> I'll like to see Canon release a f/4 trinity for the R-mount: 16-35 f/4, 24-70 f/4 and 70-200 f/4. But make the trinity lighter than what the competition can do....


Me too!


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd love a 16-35 F4 remake and a 70-200 F4 remake. 

24-70 I can do without as in that range I prefer fast glass. UWA can be F4 as it's generally for landscape. 70-200 an be F4 since @ 200mm, you'd get great separation. No real reason for it in the 24-70 range (in my opinion) Unless you're a working pro that needs result.


----------



## efmshark (Mar 9, 2019)

Bambel said:


> The pixels are not the problem, but the other elements on the same die are. The sensor in the Sony A9 has one DAC on the end of each image line! You can’t do that in 180nm which afaik is canons best tech. Sony uses 46nm or so. They developed all that for smartphone cameras and used the same tech on much larger sensors. Canon is speed limited and only can go faster with lower MP, see 1DX2.
> 
> B.


True, but 45nm process has been in production for nearly 12 years. All the fabs/production lines should be pretty much fully depreciated by now, and even if you want to set up a new fab that is tuned with some analog process capabilities, you could get most of the production machinery for almost nothing. If Canon is still using 180nm even for their latest generation sensors as you suggested, that is really weird. Especially since metal interconnect at 180nm process can cause significant photo site area reduction for high resolution non-BSI sensors.


----------



## efmshark (Mar 9, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> What happened with Canon APS-C cameras? Years ago Canon used to be a leader there, having the best bodies and now i can't even think of an up to date APS-C camera from them which is not entry level. The 80D is old, the 7DII is ancient, the M cameras are old or very entry level.
> While competitors have D500, X-T3, A6400/A6500.



My guess is Canon is working on some kind of IBIS technology, which will make its first appearance in some kind of a pro-APS-C camera. Not sure if that will be 7D Mk III or M5 successor.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 9, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Me too!


Me too. This might push me to upgrade my 6D to the R. I'd love to shave some size/weight off my regular walk around gear. For me it's mostly the wide and normal end. I don't use the tele end as much (and I don't expect much in size or weight savings there), so I would probably stick with an adapted 70-300L for a while at least. As an aside, I picked that one up used last year and loved having it on a family trip to Alaska. An R version of that would eventually end up in my kit, but I have to prioritize my gear budget since this is just a hobby for me.

I'm sure they are in the works. Those lenses sell a lot with their lower buy in compared to the 2.8's.


----------

